# من يحتاج معلومات او مساعدة في Supply Chain



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

فانا على اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ رجب عبد الله 

اطرح ما عندك من مواضيع ونحن نسأل . وتتم المناقشة والحوار .

تمنياتي لك بألموفقية .

البغدادي


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

باحتصار شديد السبلاي تشين (Supply Chain )يعنى ادارة الامداد و هو يعنى تقديم الخدمة او المنتج المطلوب بالضبط في الوقت المحدد بالضبط و بالكمية المطلوبة بالضبط و في المكان المطلوب بالضبط باقل تكاليف و اعلى جودة ممكنة و باعلى مستوى رضا للزبون و ذلك عن طريق ادارة علمية مناسبة و محددة للمواد المستخدمة في اعداد المنتج او الخدمة و ادارة المعلومات و انسيابها الصحيح وادارة الموارد المالية و البشرية المستخدمة في جميع مراحل اعداد المنتج او الخدمة
هذه فكرة مبسطة جدا عن الموضوع و من له اهتمامات يرجى طرحها وستكون منا المساعدة والمشاركة الجادة​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

الأخ رجب 
جزيل الشكر والأحترام والتقدير والمحبة .

لكن هل بألأمكان التوسع اكثر مع ضرب مثال على ذلك . لأستيعاب اكثر .

مع تمنياتي لك بألتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

التحكم وادارة مكونات السبلى تشين Supply Chain أو ما يمكن تسميته خطوط الإمداد عادة ما يكون على مجال واسع و يخص اكتر من مؤسسة أو شركة حيت انه في هدا العصر عصر العولمة أصبحت الأمور متداخلة وذات علاقة كبيرة ببعضها البعض أي أن عدة منتجات أصبح إنتاجها يتأثر بالطريقة التي يتم بها مناولة و إعداد المواد الخام أو المواد الاوليه المستخدمة في انتاج تلك المنتجات النهائية
بمعنى أخر مثلا إذا لم تكن المواد الاوليه تمت إعدادها بجودة و دقة عالية لما أمكن الوصول إلى جودة عالية في إنتاج المنتج النهائي وإذا لم يتم التدقيق والتركيز على الوقت في التسليم لما تمكنت الشركة التالية من الالتزام بالمواعيد
وهذه من أساسيات السبلى تشين أو ما كان يعرف سابقا خلال أواخر القرن الماضي باللوجستية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

ألأخ رجب عبد الله المحترم .

ألأن بدأ لي واضحا مفهوم Supply Chain .

اسأل الله سبحانه تعالى ان ينّور طريقك نحو العلا .

البغدادي


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (12 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي وأنا مقتنع تمام الاقتناع أن لكل شئ زكاة وزكاه العلم و المعرفة هي نشرها للغير من أجل أن تعم الفائدة للجميع وأنا أدعو الله أن يوفقني لمساعدة كل من هو بحاجة لمساعدتي ولا أطلب في ذلك إلا التوفيق من الله أدعو الله لك وللجميع بدوام التوفيق​


----------



## alfares95 (20 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو أن تعطينا أمثلة عملية لكي يزداد إستيعابنا للفكرة ومضمونها من حلال تلك الأمثلة وذكر إذا ماكان هناك تقنيات وبرامج كمبيوتر software تسأعد على أداء هذه العملية بتناسق ودون معوقات ولك منا الشكر وبارك الله فيك مرة أخرى ,,,,


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (20 يونيو 2006)

Thank you very much friend _alfares95_ and I shall update you shortly with a full explenation about the issue along with any trelated avalibe softwares


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 يونيو 2006)

اخونا الفاضل رجب عبد الله

اشكر لك توضيحك اليسير المميز لعملية ال Supply Chain ولي استفسار لعلي لا اجهدك في اجابته
وهو

هل لديك معلومات عن سلسلة التصنيع بمصنع تمور ؟

وما هي الانشطة التي تتابع ابتداءا من استلام المنتج والى ان يتم تصنيعه كعجين تمر مثلا و كتمر معبا منزوع الهواء و ما الى ذلك ؟

اشكر لك كرمك مقدما


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (22 يونيو 2006)

أخي العزيز نهر شكرا على مشاركتك في الموضوع و أنا جدا متاسف لعدم وجود ما طلبتم لدي الان و لكننى بادن الله سابحت لكم على مرادكم و نوافيكم باسرع ما يمكن و تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتى للجميع ومن يشارك فى العلم ونشره


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 أكتوبر 2006)

محاضرات قيمة جدا على هذا الرابط

http://events.unisfair.com/index.jsp?eid=155&id=49


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

اسأل الله سبحانه تعالى ان ينّور طريقك نحو العلا .


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2008)

*أخي رجب*

لو سمحت يا أخي لو عندك كتب في Erp أوsupply Chain بالعربية أو بحث عنه نرجوا منك أن تمدنا به


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخوي رجب و جزى الله كل من يساهم في نشر المعرفة و الرد على الاستفسارات من الإخوة في هذا المنتدى و في كل المنتديات . و الله الواحد أحيانا يقرأ مواضيع مفيدة و مهمة و أحيانا يشكر كتابيا و أحيانا لا يجد الوقت فيدعو الله من قلبه لصاحب المشاركة .

بالنسبة لموضوعنا هنا .. هل هناك كتاب باللغة الإنجليزية ( أو العربية بس بشرط يكون كتاب معتبر ليس كغالب الكتب العربية للأسف الشديد ) عن الـ Supply Chain Management بحيث يشرحها بطريقة واضحة و سلسلة خصوصا أن تخصصي ليس الهندسة الصناعية بل الكهربائية ؟

يعني أنا في ظني الان أن الـ Supply Chain Management مهم لتطوير للفكر الإداري الهندسي و مهم لكل من يفكر في مشروع خاص به .. أليس كذلك ؟

و شكرا


----------



## copernic100 (13 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم يا اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا. لى استفسار بخصوص ال scm . اذا اردت الخوض فى دراسة ال scm ما الذى سوف احتاج الى معرفته قبل ان ابدأ دراسة هذا الموضوع مع مراعاة انى خريج هندسة قسم قوى ميكانيكية. ارجو الرد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام البرهامي (14 أبريل 2009)

الاخ اللي بيسأل عن التمور... عندي دراسة جدوي متكاملة عن مشروع التمور كما انني قمت بعمل استشارات تحديث انظمة لمصنعين تمور من قبل....
كيف استطيع مساعدتك؟


----------



## عماد محمود (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الجميل عن
موضوع هام جدا من مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية والذى يعمل على تكوين فكر المهندس الصناعى 
ومساعدته على وجود الرؤية الاستراتيجية عنده لمنشأته وكذلك للسوق بشكل عام.

وهذه المادة تقوم بالربط بين كثير من المواضيع التى يدرسها الطالب فى مواد كثيرة يدرسها فى 
فترات الدراسة.


----------



## abdoali232 (29 يوليو 2009)

انا احتاج الى كتاب فى Supply Chain


----------



## محمود غندورى (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي انا مهندس انتاج و احي اخد دورة في السباي تشين هل مغيدة بالنسبة لي ام لا


----------



## أعدلى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اسأل الله سبحانه تعالى ان ينّور طريقك نحو العلا .


----------



## eng.deema (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank u so much for this info,i do really interested to have may carrier path in SCM but am wondering as fresh graduate how i can start in this path? and what courses could help me?


----------

